#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > CMS & Frameworks >  >  How to optimize a WordPress blog?

## Bhavya

Setting up WordPress blog site is easy, but its not easy to optimize them for SEO. WordPress is good for SEO, especially the new versions. But there are still possibilities to convert that good into excellent. Can you guys tell me how to optimize a WordPress blog?

----------

